# Handling in the rain



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi

I have a 2014 ,black edition which I've had for 3 years and she is amazing. I love her and in the dry she handles beautifully, but I the rain it isn't great. I drive a lot of miles and this car doesn't seem to have much traction in the wet. My last few cars I haven't had an issue in the rain, my A-class handled lovely in all sorts of weather. But I nearly went off the road when I hit a puddle at 45mph (I could not have avoided this puddle at all). I also dislike going up and down the m42 when it's raining because it holds a lot of surface water and my TT feels very unstable on it. But as I have already said I haven't had this issue with any other car. My friend has an A6 and also complains of this.
Probably a stupid question but would winter tires make a difference or is it something that cannot be overcome? I asked a mechanic about winter tires a while ago when I first noticed the lack of traction and was told it wouldn't really change things.
I don't want to have to get rid of her as she is great but with the amount of miles and types of roads I drive on now which unfortunately are prone to standing water in the rain, I am contemplating changing cars.

Thank you for any thoughts.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What brand of tyres are you using? Changing to a different make/type may help.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You don't mention the brand/s of tyre that the car has fitted at the moment and how tread do they have left, anyhow uniroyal rainsport have a good rep for wet weather traction so maybe worth consideration.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 would have to agree with above


----------



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you, I don't know what make they are  my mechanic friend ordered and fitted them! They're pretty new. I will find out though and look at the recommended uniroyal rainsport.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Stacy, Welcome 
Im relatively new to the TT scene so it’s early days on the handling front, however, so far I’m very impressed in all weathers.
Prior to the TT I had a Scirocco for 7 years and over that time I found tyre choice made a big difference.
The last set of tyres were Bridgestone All Weather, great for wet and very wet, but I found them lacking in dry & damp, in fact I lost confidence in the handling with these.
Currently on the TT I’m running the stock Pirelli’s and I’m very happy with the handling


----------



## Stacy_83 (Nov 12, 2019)

Just realised I didn't update on this!
I decided to spend some money on some decent tyres. I opted for Michelin, Cross Climate Plus. My goodness the handling I'm the rain now is fantastic! So glad I took advice and didn't get rid of my TT


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Glad to hear that Stacy! Thank goodness you didnt get rid!

I'm looking to put 4 Rainsport 5's on mine soon.


----------

